# How To Transplant Okra Seedlings



## John3

Every year I end up with some very leggy okra seedlings started indoors.

Can okra seedlings be planted a bit deeper like you can do with tomatos?

John


----------



## Tee

Hi John - No. It is best to plant okra with the soil level of the seedling the same height as the soil level of the garden. Tomatoes are really the only vegetable that can be planted deeper.


----------



## mindy

Mine are leggy too. I wonder why? I started them indoors and theya re about 6" high. Should I start new seeds?


----------



## Tee

Hi Mindy - if they are getting leggy then you probably need a better light source. I recommend using a grow light bulb and keep it at least 3inches from the top of the seedlings. If they begin to get very leggy to the point of falling over then you will probably need to start new seeds.


----------



## G&G

We are about to plant our second set of okra plants. Our first set just evaporated within a few weeks. We appreciate your very detailed recommendations pertaining to transplanting seedlings. As far as fertilizing goes, is it recommended to use chicken manure or is that too high in nitrogen?


----------



## Albanye

What is it meant by "leggy" seedlings? Tall? My seedings are about 6 inches tall now, and the first true leaves are growing. Is this what it meant by leggy? Also, is it possible to plant okra in containers? I have 7.5 gallon containers that I would like to plant them inside. My raised bed isnt high enough for them. Its only 8 inches high . or is it? Lastly, okra and corn can they be planted in the same bed? I was thinking about doing this b/c they both grow tall.


----------

